# Sparring question



## Mormegil (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi,

I'm finally getting some sparring in (I freely admit I can't really walk the walk, but I like to talk the talk).

I'm having some trouble applying pak sao, especially with gloves on.  I often find my opponent will apply pressure, like he's lifting up his arm.  I usually can't pak sao as deep as I like, either because of the gloves (no hard hitting slap) or I'm just too scared to go in close enough.  

At this point, obviously, the pak sao isn't doing anything.  If the energy is going up, what technique would you guys recommend, staying in the trapping hands arena?  

Against a traditional rising forearm block, I would usually lop sao and uppercut with the opposite hand.  This doesn't seem to work to well here, as I usually apply the pak with a chun choi or gua choi.  So my lead hand is often above their lead arm.  

I'm thinking jut sao, but I can't try it until class on Monday, and I wanted to get some advice before then.  Perhaps a rear lop sao (may be difficult with gloves on) & lead punch.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 7, 2003)

basicly I would say practice alot..  maybe do some limited sparring ask your opponant just to throw straight punches and slight hooks just so you can get used to the timming and the counter attack associated.

well the two trapping techs I love for in close stuff or sensitivity are lop sao and pak sao. But there is kind of a grey area inbetween where you may come in hard like a paksao and just flip your wrist down and lop it, or lop than pak the other side or whatever, I actualy didn't like pak sao starting off because I couldn't land it, personaly I would practice using a lop sao more and just apply equal preasure but use the tech to offline out or down more than inward, personaly I think lop sao tends to lend it's self better to same side counter attacks, so like the cross you lop it out a little and hook with a quarter turn, or attacks where you lop a guard and hook or cross over. Pak sao tends to work beter for simultanious blows. For me I always liked fighting outside so being able to fight on sone side was more of an advantage than fighting inside. It just takes practicve to get the fealing and flow in closer.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd recommend trying jao sao so you end up pinning his arm between your pak sao hand and your striking jao sao hand.

Mike


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------

